# Does the Uber/Lyft insurance protect drivers in an accident if the ride was ordered by a 3rd party?



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I get a lot of people ordering rides for a person who is not on the account. They hop in and say my friend ordered the ride and off I go. But I'm curious if James River would cover the liability on the ride since the rider is not on the account or accompanied by the account holder?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

REX HAVOC said:


> I get a lot of people ordering rides for a person who is not on the account. They hop in and say my friend ordered the ride and off I go. But I'm curious if James River would cover the liability on the ride since the rider is not on the account or accompanied by the account holder?


Pax are covered as long as the ride was ordered through the app.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

REX HAVOC said:


> I get a lot of people ordering rides for a person who is not on the account. They hop in and say my friend ordered the ride and off I go. But I'm curious if James River would cover the liability on the ride since the rider is not on the account or accompanied by the account holder?


Dont know the answer but i suspect they are covered. Good question. When you get the answer let us know.


----------

